# Tutorial Windows 10 &amp; Linux Mint Dual Boot Manuelle Partionierung



## IsoldeMaduschen (19. Juni 2020)

Vorwort
Im WWW gibt es genügend Tutorials, wie man Dual Boot einrichtet. Für Anwender, die aufgrund ihrer Englischsprachkenntnisse nur Bahnhof verstehen, ist das Tutorial eine Erleichterung.

Willkommen zu einem Tutorial, wie man Windows 10 und Linux für Dual Boot mit manueller Partition einrichtet.
Achtung: Dies gilt nur für eine Interne SSD.
Für zwei Separaten Festplatten / SSD's Scrolle bis zum Ende.

1.) Windows 10 ISO besorgen Windows 10-Datenträgerabbild (ISO-Datei) herunterladen
2.) Linux ISO besorgen (in meinem Fall Linux Mint 20 = 20.04) Main Page - Linux Mint
2.) Rufus laden Rufus - The Official Website (Download, New Releases) und Stick erstellen
3.) Windows Uefi Boot Stick: GPT UEFI NTFS
4.) Linux Uefi Boot Stick: GPT UEFI Fat 32 Standard

Ist das geschehen installiert man als erstes Windows 10. Kommt man zu dem Menü
Wo möchten Sie Windows installieren, kann man ab dem Punkt die Festplatte aufteilen.
Bei einer 256 GB (512 etc.) SSD gibt man Windows die Hälfte, und der restliche Speicher wird nicht formatiert.

Du hast Windows und die dazugehörigen Updates geladen und installiert? Dann kann es weiter gehen.

Boote von dem Linux Stick und starte im Live-System Install Linux-Mint.
Bei dem Punkt: Installation von Drittanbieterprogrammen für WLAN und Grafik muss jeder für sich entscheiden. (Ich lass den Haken raus, weil ich dies nicht brauche)
Befolge die Schritte bis zu dem Punkt: Installationsart
Es wird vorgeschlagen, Linux-Mint neben Windows 10 zu installieren. Dort bitte &#8222;Etwas Anderes&#8220; auswählen.

Es erscheint ein Fenster mit 3 &#8211; 4 angelegten Partitionen aber Du wählst bitte die Partition mit 124000-128000 MB, die während der Windows Installation unformatiert geblieben ist.

Es werden 3 Partitionen angelegt:

Das Root Verzeichnis / mit ca. 40000 MB je nach belieben - Primär &#8211; Anfang dieses Bereichs
Die Swap Partition 4096 MB bei verbauten 8 GB Ram (8 x 0,5) &#8211; Logisch &#8211; Anfang dieses Bereichs
Das Home Verzeichnis /home mit dem restlichen freien Speicher versorgen ca. 76000MB &#8211; Logisch Ende dieses Bereichs
Gerät für die Bootloader-Installation &#8211; dort wählst Du die Windows Uefi Partition aus (ca. 100 MB &#8211; 120 MB)

Ist das geschehen, wählt man "Jetzt installieren" aus.
Es wird der Name und das Passwort eingetragen. Den Haken &#8222;Meine persönlichen Dateien verschlüsseln&#8220; kann man den Haken setzen (deine Entscheidung) ich hab den Haken gesetzt .

Wurde Linux-Mint installiert wird der Neustart verlangt. Nach dem dies geschehen ist, kannst Du zwischen Windows 10 und Linux wechseln.

Nachtrag
Habt ihr zwei Festplatten und möchtet ein Separaten Dual Boot erzeugen, so befolgt das extra Tutorial.
Wie oben beschrieben Boot-Stick erstellen
Festplatte 1 / SSD vom PC trennen und Windows 10 installieren. Ist Windows installiert, Rechner ausmachen und Festplatte mit Windows vom PC trennen.
Festplatte 2 / SSD anschließen und Linux installieren. Ist Linux installiert, Rechner ausmachen und die Windows Festplatte anschließen.
Rechner anmachen und in Linux Booten danach Terminal öffnen und "sudo update grub" eingeben .

Danke für das Lesen und hoffe, das ich weiterhelfen konnte 

Edit
Bsp.mit 2 Festplatten: eine 256GB SSD und eine 1TB SSD/HDD

Manuelle Partitionierung auswählen
Auf der 256 werden 3 Partitionen angelegt /EFI 500MB, Swap 8096MB mit 16GB RAM und Rest /root
Der Bootloader kommt in die /EFI Partition
Die 1 TB auswählen und als /home markieren
Ps.: Sollte etwas nicht Stimmen, bitte ich um Korrektur


----------



## Ellina (29. November 2020)

Die festplattenmenthode finde ich quatsch wehr fummelt ständig in gehäuse herum. Kein mensch.
und unabhängig davon ist eine reperatur ehe unasweichlich wenn die system seperat auf den HDDs installiert wurden.

Unter umständen macht es sogar noch schwiriger weil man dann net weis welche festplatte es ist. Weil mit dualboot bleibt die festplaten bezeichnung gleich. Sprich unter linux /dev/sda b c d e ; 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 etc... nach beliben.

Bei einer 2 betriebssystem HDD lösung sieht es so aus das das dann unter umständen nicht fest ist und eher neu zu geortnet wird was eine reperatur unsicherer macht und eine unnötige festplatte bau gleich größe aus zu geben. 500 gb sind net viel aber kosten auch noch um die 50-75 euro (ende nov. 2020) dem nach ist es relativ günstig aber dann doch net.



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> 3.) Windows Uefi Boot Stick: GPT UEFI NTFS
> 4.) Linux Uefi Boot Stick: GPT UEFI Fat 32 Standard



Frage was bringt das? Nix meiner meinung nach weil das problem ist das du keine 2TB oder mehr SSD in dein system Haust und dann noch die frage ob ne 4 +GB HDD windows installierst. Dem nach meines wissen ist es mit GPT total quatsch da reicht MBR aus und das gesamte konstrukt ist für meine begriffe viel zu kompliziert.



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Bei einer 256 GB (512 etc.) SSD gibt man Windows die Hälfte, und der restliche Speicher wird nicht formatiert.



Bin der meinung das man es vorher mit ne linux paditionieren sollte. An sich geht windows auch wegen der systempadition die später in regulären windows betrieb versteckt ist. (auser man läst versteckte ortner anzeigen)

Wehr immer wieder Home einbinden will ist eine logische option für die die es so benutzen sollte gesagt sein reicht es ins Wurzelverzeichnes padition mit auf genommen wird mit Midnight commander kann man die auf ne andere HDD oder ausgleichs padition die zwischen windows und linux daten verschieben (b.z.w linux kann besser mit NTFS um gehen als windows mit ext4) An sonsten einfach via Linux auf die windows daten zugreifen.


IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Rechner anmachen und in Linux Booten danach Terminal öffnen und "sudo update grub" eingeben .



Wiso so spät und vor allem so kompliziert? das kann man auch machen und du hast den apsekt der seperaten bootpadition bei UEFI GPT boot loader vergessen.


----------



## Körschgen (29. November 2020)

Ellina schrieb:


> Die festplattenmenthode finde ich quatsch wehr fummelt ständig in gehäuse herum. Kein mensch.
> und unabhängig davon ist eine reperatur ehe unasweichlich wenn die system seperat auf den HDDs installiert wurden.
> 
> Unter umständen macht es sogar noch schwiriger weil man dann net weis welche festplatte es ist. Weil mit dualboot bleibt die festplaten bezeichnung gleich. Sprich unter linux /dev/sda b c d e ; 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 etc... nach beliben.
> ...




Kannst du das auch so formulieren, dass man dich versteht?

Ich installiere jedes System immer auf eine eigene SSD.
1* 1 TB NVME für Linux
1* 1 TB NVME für Windows
1* 1 TB Sata für weitere Games, wovon ich 300GB für eine Linux Game Partition abgezwackt habe.

Das man für Windows die andere Platte ausbaut kann ich noch nachvollziehen (deaktivieren reicht auch) aber wofür bei Linux?
Ein Linux macht, im Gegensatz zu Windows, doch genau das, was du ihm sagst...

Ich bin gerade am Handy und finde die Formatierung des Eingangsposts etwas unübersichtlich, daher habe ich ihn inhaltlich nur überflogen aber ich würde wenigstens noch erklären, wie man Home auch auf eine separate SSD statt nur Partition packt.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (3. Dezember 2020)

Körschgen schrieb:


> ich würde wenigstens noch erklären, wie man Home auch auf eine separate SSD statt nur Partition packt.


Erledigt


----------

